# [SOLVED] Microphone suddenly stopped working



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello everyone, here i am once again with a problem. A while ago (30-5-11) i ordered the a new headset, the roccat kave. And with it i bought the creative soundblaster x-fi xtreme audio pci express. Now, i don't know what happened in the meantime, but my mic just suddenly stopped picking up sounds. I didnt change anything in the hardware or software when it broke, and everything is plugged in well. (It isn't muted!) I'm not sure if its the audio card or the headset (Sometimes i hear fuzzy things in the background, especially if my FPS goes low in games, which only happens in minecraft)
My guess is that the headset is broken, and i'm going to send it back. If anyone could help me fix the issue before they take in my request to send it back (i ordered it from a site), then i'll be happy to hear it!

Sincerely, Marco


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Microphone suddenly stopped working*

Check Device Manager for any errors as the sound driver may need re-installing.


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Microphone suddenly stopped working*



pip22 said:


> Check Device Manager for any errors as the sound driver may need re-installing.


No errors, reinstalling didnt help either.
Pretty sure im going to get a refund, and then go for another headset
(ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Geluid - Headsets - Logitech Wireless Headset*F540) !!
thanks for the reply though


----------



## marco473 (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Microphone suddenly stopped working*

bump bump


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Microphone suddenly stopped working*

Why bump? Your second post indicated you were replacing it.

In any case, test it on another source or PC. If it still doesn't work, it's faulty.


----------

